# 1963 Schwinn Stingrays Matching Pair



## vastingray (Apr 21, 2016)

A pair of original matching coppertone 63 stingrays


----------



## stoney (Apr 21, 2016)

Nothing like a bare bones Sting-Ray


----------



## Jaxon (Apr 21, 2016)

Sweat Pair of Sting-Rays.


----------



## bashton (Apr 21, 2016)

WoW! Absolutely beautiful!

Bashton
MCACN Managing Member; Home of the Muscle Bike "Show within a Show"
www.mcacn.com


----------



## Sambikeman (Apr 22, 2016)

WOW IS RIGHT, I COULD LOOK AT THOSE 63,S ALL DAY .....


----------



## mcmfw2 (Apr 26, 2016)

I Love those copper 63's!


----------



## bricycle (Apr 27, 2016)

quite nice examples!


----------



## 67Ramshorn (May 5, 2016)

Now I know who has all of the early Stingrays. Tom, one of these days I need to get of those beauties from you.
Great pair !!
Dan


----------



## rweaver (May 17, 2016)

Beautiful

Sent from my P01MA using Tapatalk


----------



## Pantmaker (May 23, 2016)

Oh man my twins would die for those.


----------



## 1966fastbacks (May 24, 2016)

I might be a freak for fastbacks and not really into stingrays but.......
That is beautiful. Very very very nice.


----------



## 67Ramshorn (May 25, 2016)

WOW, I thought I was the only collector who is a "freak for fastbacks". Welcome to the club......


----------



## 1966fastbacks (May 25, 2016)

67Ramshorn said:


> WOW, I thought I was the only collector who is a "freak for fastbacks". Welcome to the club......



You can be President of the club and i will be the VP. You can never have too many fastbacks.


----------

